# Looking for a bonding pouch?



## Ally's_Oliver

I thought i'd share a recommendation for a product I found that Oliver and I really enjoy. Recently, I was in the market for a bonding pouch for my two month old, Oliver. I was looking for something that would be roomy, warm and comfortable for Oliver and that had nice adjustable strap. I also didn't want anything that would be super obvious that i was carrying a pet around, in case I wanted to take him on a short trip to the store, etc. Needless to say, i was having a difficult time finding what i was looking for. I found a very well reviewed seller on Etsy (https://www.etsy.com/shop/PinoyPetCuddleCup?ref=shopinfo_shophome_leftnav), who sells her beautifully handmade pouches for rather cheap (starting at 9$ not including shipping). The only problem is they take about a month to arrive and i wasn't sure I could wait that long. Just when I was about to give in, however, I came across a pin on Pinterest for a bonding "Purse" and was absolutely sold. I ordered one the very same day and it arrived in about three days.

here is the pouch I purchased from her:

















The woman who makes these pouches is a Sugar Glider breeder under the name "Stowaway Gliders" and advertises her pouches as use for them. As you can see from above the "purse" features an clip in pouch that zips along the top. It is fleece lined and features two mesh ventilation strips on either side. She also includes small matching fleece blanket to go inside the pouch. The purse portion itself is also equipped with pockets perfect for storing emergency hot packs, tissues for accidents, treats, or other on the go items that can help limit the amount of baggage you have to carry. The fabric quality and craftsmanship is also AWESOME and I am very satisfied with this purchase. It comes at my highest recommendation.

Her pouches come in 3 different sizes, small, medium, and Large. Larger purses have the ability to carry more than one clip in pouch that would enable you to carry more than one hedgehog at a time, without risking them fighting or getting too crowded. I purchased the size small pouch which fits Oliver well with room for him to grow and move around a bit. She also offers the option of button closures along the front of the bag if you wish. I purchased a premade bag from her, but she does have the option for you to design your own bag and have it made in the exact color, size, and style you would like. Her bags are a little pricey, my premade small with button enclosures ran 45$ before shipping, but they are well worth the investment.

If your interested, here are the links to her blog and Facebook page where you can check them out and purchase one for yourself.

Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/StowawayGliders
Blog (to purchase/design your bag): http://stowawaygliders.wix.com/stowawaygliders


----------



## Flamepool

Wow lots of great stuff on there. Thanks for the help


----------



## sakitnyatudisini

how much bonding pouch


----------

